# Coroplast for cages in Rochester NY Area



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

So I've found *white 4'X8'* sheets of *coroplast at 10$ per sheet*. That's not a bad deal right? Well here's the catch. The supplier has a min. order amount of 100$. I'm not the best at math but I know I don't need 10 sheets of coroplast (4 maximum to the safe) and I really don't want to spend 100$ right now. I guess I COULD but I probably shouldn't. 

so what am I getting at.........

Are there any rattie lovers in Rochester (or surrounding areas) who would like to go in on a deal to get some coroplast? I'd be willing to buy 4 sheets, so there would have to be a few people interested in buying two, or one person interested in picking up the rest! The supplier just sold out a day ago (just my luck) but she'll be getting more in a few weeks, so people will have time to mull it over. anyhoo let me know.......here's hoping!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeeps, can't you find someone willing to sell you just a sheet? I found it at a local sign-shop for about 15 dollars. If you check out the How To Build a C&C Cage website, there's a corolplast locator database.

Good luck!
Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

i went to the coroplast website, and they had a list of suppliers. I'll give it another look but more are too far away.


----------

